# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. House fire in Sugarland yesterday, kid was hooking a system up in his car and it caught on fire
2. Broke steering rack in the wifes razor, the shaft is bent
3. Legacy fights last Friday at Arena Theatre
4. My kids visiting Dad
5. Effects of too much Apple Pie moonshine, lol


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Makin a some progress


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's a good lookin plug.....

I'd hit it! :biggrin:

Had to put another old friend down

Creek sunrise

Cy Fair High School circling Weiser

Taking a break in the ice maker room


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

1) my younger nephew
2) trail riding at the bayou near the house


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

New hog trap I built for a buddy.
The timber co. at our lease cut me a new shooting lane in my area.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Some pictures of Barcelona Spain, I took last year when I was there.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Grandson puttn n a little extra work, trying to get the MOST important pitch by a batter > first pitch strike<, Bayland Park game day, getting his pitch on, Nephews somwhere in Houston, SS....what ya think.....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod how did ya bend the arm, I meen as carefull as ya'll are n all....WW


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Ranch Bassin*


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Photos from last weekends photo safari to Big Bend.


Agave! by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Border Patrol.... On Patrol! by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


IMG_2451 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Big Bend by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Always Watching by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Century Cactus by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


La Kiva In Terlingua by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Sharp Morning by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


This Old House by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Pucker Up And Kiss ME! by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Was Ryan Palmer's swing coach for 8 years, RP leading the Byron Nelson after bogey free 64 first round

His eyes tell the story


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

saw this yesterday, not sure if it will go or just show,lol


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

My new boat storage.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

roundman said:


> saw this yesterday, not sure if it will go or just show,lol


LOL.

I can't believe its Friday already!:flag:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Princess getting signed up for Kindergarten....time to be a "school ager" as she would say. 
Lil man at our inlaws crawling on my next project...
Carrots...deformed but better than store bought. 
HUGE zuchini...
Me and my honey...


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Swifty...
Didnt see the Zuchini, but the headline made me laugh....
"Fight with rice farmers gets personal"


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been doing some exploring up here in North Carolina. They have history coming out their ears. Lots of old stuff. Here is a one room schoolhouse, a blacksmith shop, an old washing machine, old irons, and a bunch of old tools and an old phone. Oh, and an alcohol fan, pre electricity. Ran on a alcohol burner with a wick. Also ran across this blueberry patch. I went up to the house and that old farmer gave me about ten pounds for ten bucks. The fattest, sweetest blueberries I have ever tasted.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Shark!








Friend of mine never saw it coming. I had the gaff ready and WAM. He was hungry!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ghetto fabulous! That's one way to ruin a new Cadillac.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

A few pics.

Surf fishing yesterday.

My Lab watching the wolves of yelllowstone. She was very into the program

Truck I saw on the way to Galveston. LOL!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> A few pics.
> 
> Surf fishing yesterday.
> 
> ...


LOL... we must have been in Galveston at the same time... I saw that truck on 61st but couldnt get a picture. LMAO


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Palmetto said:


> Swifty...
> Didnt see the Zuchini, but the headline made me laugh....
> "Fight with rice farmers gets personal"


Ha ha...it is getting quite personal up this way. Lakes still 40-50% empty...


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

My hemostats got a little rusty, so I cleaned them up and blued them. I've often wondered how well this will work in salt.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Predicting i wont hear any of this







see a little of this







and smell a lot of that..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't wait to use this one on one of you sorry suckers!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*Usmts*

invaded north Texas last weekend . It was Waco on thurs nite, Crandall on fri nite and Kennadale on sat nite. This is a normal race week schedule for these guys. The # 18s did get some of the $10,000 up for grabs but we spent alot more .Here are some random images taken in the pits


----------



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> I can't wait to use this one on one of you sorry suckers!


Holy big-nosed snakes batman!!!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Spanish Fca de Toledo plug bayonet hunting knife dagger 
Typical Spanish 19th or early 20th, I found this after my father passed away in an old trunk, 

Just wanted to share...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jerky before/after


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

this is my little garden I got a late start this year and planted this on 4/11 and this pic is a before and after from 31 days later,, after planting we said a little praying... and he delivered,,,I really need more space,,


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Take your dogter to work day!

She's guarding my bookshelf and a pig ear she thinks is hidden


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Camarowithbass said:


> 1) my younger nephew
> 2) trail riding at the bayou near the house


it's not a bayou - it's a drainage ditch. It's there to drain stormwater from a subdivision. either the county of the HOA has to pay to maintain that ditch - please keep your ATVs out of it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> it's not a bayou - it's a drainage ditch. It's there to drain stormwater from a subdivision. either the county of the HOA has to pay to maintain that ditch - please keep your ATVs out of it.


x2 :hairout:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My niece delivered a 6lb 7oz baby girl last night! Some of you might know David Mayeux from Bp. Congrats to the Mayeux's!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Chick finally got to go fishing & Happy Birthday Ty*

I was about to have to change my name to not fishinchick! Took this mama out of the surf off of the new pier this week.

Also, my youngest boy won a few awards at his theater banquet last night. Today is his 14th birthday so I thought I would include a picture of him and his director. Happy birthday Tyler!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Mango Week*

Daughters obsessed with mangos this week so i blended in.

got back to my weight watchers diet..lol

Klever waiting for the drop on Plantains w/ spice honey glaze

Grilled Oysters with a Mango Pico and a Ancho chile Horseradish

Ceveechi never gets old
Snapper with a Mango Habenero sauce with a roasted corn relish

Jerk Chicken w/ Habenero mint glaze and Mango Relish of another type...Dam this was freaken good..

Yup.... Mango Ice Cream

Tonight We'll close with Fajitas w / Avacado -Mango Salso


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Daughters obsessed with mangos this week so i blended in.
> 
> got back to my weight watchers diet..lol
> 
> ...


That food looks Heavenly. When's dinner time bub?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

great pics everyone!

our little girl is getting much bigger 
and she eats the cactus
sunrise
ram a client took with his grandpa's 70 year old 35-40 krag
Doodads!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> it's not a bayou - it's a drainage ditch. It's there to drain stormwater from a subdivision. either the county of the HOA has to pay to maintain that ditch - please keep your ATVs out of it.


Sure doesn't look like anything destructive is going on unless those 4 wheelers broke down and became a dam? You a tree hugger? :rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Is there a snake or a cat in that cactus?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Sure doesn't look like anything destructive is going on unless those 4 wheelers broke down and became a dam? You a tree hugger? :rotfl:


far from it. I have yet to catch one in the act, but idiots on ATVs have done thousands of dollars of damage to my projects across Harris County.

for some reason, people think it's OK to run their ATVs in detention ponds and drainage ditches. Inevitably, they get torn up - then either the county, HOA or utility district has to fix them.

tax money pays for that - so when the county or utility district raises everyone's taxes to pay for additional maintenance - we all pay for it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't have time to upload pics, how about a short vid of my kiddos Wed.?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

McDaniel8402 said:


> That food looks Heavenly. When's dinner time bub?


Thanks.. Here Leftovers on a paper plate at work... dinner at 6 pm .

Forgot one more this week .. North Italy classice revised ..Stuffed Cheeken Fontina, Prosciutto and sage... So much for weight watchers..

I was on a roll this week. trying to teach my 15 yr old some tricks and she only wants to called down when its ready.. LOL


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> far from it. I have yet to catch one in the act, but idiots on ATVs have done thousands of dollars of damage to my projects across Harris County.
> 
> for some reason, people think it's OK to run their ATVs in detention ponds and drainage ditches. Inevitably, they get torn up - then either the county, HOA or utility district has to fix them.
> 
> tax money pays for that - so when the county or utility district raises everyone's taxes to pay for additional maintenance - we all pay for it.


Explain damages? Some ruts in a retention pond from a couple of 4 wheelers wouldn't cause significant damage that needed to be fixed by county or HOA? I mean if it looked like a 4 wheeler park after muddigras then yes that is bad but if that was in a retention pond then it just holds more water now lol. I typically ride along ditch just to cruise around after long day of work. Come out to Katy and enlighten me about what I am destroying.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Thanks.. Here Leftovers on a paper plate at work... dinner at 6 pm .
> 
> Forgot one more this week .. North Italy classice revised ..Stuffed Cheeken Fontina, Prosciutto and sage... So much for weight watchers..
> 
> I was on a roll this week. trying to teach my 15 yr old some tricks and she only wants to called down when its ready.. LOL


You really gotta stop posting all those food pics. It's making me really hungry and sad that I couldn't taste it right now anyway from being sick. Might have to try some of these recipes later


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Is there a snake or a cat in that cactus?


Its a found set of Lechway horns. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> far from it. I have yet to catch one in the act, but idiots on ATVs have done thousands of dollars of damage to my projects across Harris County.
> 
> for some reason, people think it's OK to run their ATVs in detention ponds and drainage ditches. Inevitably, they get torn up - then either the county, HOA or utility district has to fix them.
> 
> tax money pays for that - so when the county or utility district raises everyone's taxes to pay for additional maintenance - we all pay for it.


Sucks that people just think they have the right to ride their toys because it is open property. I have the same trouble on some property in mont belvieu. People always try to ride all over our property just because it isn't fenced. I guess I should just take my truck and cruise through people's front yards.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Uhh....Is this the Friday Pics thread or the Whaaaambulance thread?? I'm a little confused..... :headknock


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Hotrod how did ya bend the arm, I meen as carefull as ya'll are n all....WW


We dont know. Its had sloppy steering since day one. Its in a 2011 Razor. Wife doesnt take it easy on the bike. Hopefully a newer stronger rack will fix the problem, will be installing it tonight.



speckle-catcher said:


> it's not a bayou - it's a drainage ditch. It's there to drain stormwater from a subdivision. either the county of the HOA has to pay to maintain that ditch - please keep your ATVs out of it.


Pfffftttt:headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Uhh....Is this the Friday Pics thread or the Whaaaambulance thread?? I'm a little confused..... :headknock


yes, lets see some of your pics... 



INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Explain damages? Some ruts in a retention pond from a couple of 4 wheelers wouldn't cause significant damage that needed to be fixed by county or HOA? I mean if it looked like a 4 wheeler park after muddigras then yes that is bad but if that was in a retention pond then it just holds more water now lol. I typically ride along ditch just to cruise around after long day of work. Come out to Katy and enlighten me about what I am destroying.


You should go join an offroad track or something, not feel free to just ride where you think you can. There is one near Columbus not to far from you I think.

Do you make gordons grub rub? I love that chit.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> yes, lets see some of your pics...
> 
> You should go join an offroad track or something, not feel free to just ride where you think you can.
> 
> Do you make gordons grub rub? I love that chit.


 I just PM'd him about Gordans grub rub. LOL

I need a 4 wheeler to ride in the ditches now to make yall mad! LOL:brew:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Uhh....Is this the Friday Pics thread or the Whaaaambulance thread?? I'm a little confused..... :headknock


merge merge merge!

:slimer:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Uhh....Is this the Friday Pics thread or the Whaaaambulance thread?? I'm a little confused..... :headknock


Right on Jamie Lee.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

if you guys don't quit fighting, i'm gonna call my little friend to take care of you guys....here's his picture.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Nice Hooter!*

Made you look, huh?......Found this baby owl sitting in the azalea bush by the walk to my front door. Inside the loop 610, imagine that.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> if you guys don't quit fighting, i'm gonna call my little friend to take care of you guys....here's his picture.


Ha ha...I also liked the Raugh out Roud one! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

texasjellyfish said:


>


Was out in the backyard last week and could hear these two putting in some laps at BGS. Sounded sweet......


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Art Car Parade. All the fish sang in unison and all the lobsters danced. haha!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> it's not a bayou - it's a drainage ditch. It's there to drain stormwater from a subdivision. either the county of the HOA has to pay to maintain that ditch - please keep your ATVs out of it.


Kind of like running too shallow in the bays and making prop ditches?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Art Car Parade. All the fish sang in unison and all the lobsters danced. haha!


Now that looks "fishy" to me! LOL


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nothing like killing some sea grass at sunrise...gotta love it..

DB


atcfisherman said:


> Kind of like running too shallow in the bays and making prop ditches?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok here you go IJ 

1.Turtle on my way to work 
2 & 3. Sleepy heads!
4 & 5. The girls fishin 
6. Easton Corbin
7. Me at 26 weeks pregnant!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Come on 3:30!!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My daughter at the Baytown fair grounds.



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

went fishing on conroe today with my gpa and my pops

I caught two fish to there 0




























not sure what kind of growth this is... it was on both sides of the fish










saw this on the way home










Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

marshhunter said:


> went fishing on conroe today with my gpa and my pops
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


You look very excited! 

Got my boots resoled

Ate lunch at a place I haven't been to in 25 years or more, couldn't believe it was still there! Used to meet Joe Foley, Bobby Love, Max Langham, Harold Sanders and other electrical folks like that in there! Angies Country Kitchen on W34th and Old Hempstead! Beef tips over rice, turnip greens with diced turnips, cabbage, fried okra, cornbread and tea for $7 US! 

Dixie keeping that weird eye on me that she does!

Somebody got a new bote at Wyman Gordon...figgered it was somebody here

Party animal at my oldest's birthday party


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Couple pics from me.

1. Got my best friend an autographed Adrian Peterson jersey.
The rest are from the inaugural Dynamo game at BBVA.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/AD.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo1.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo3.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo5.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo4.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo6.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo7.jpg

Andrew Luck was in attendance. His father, Oliver, was the former president of the Dynamo.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/dynamo.jpg


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

1. Daughter graduated from Texas A&M last week.
2. One down 2 to go. It will be a while on the last one.
3. One proud Dad.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Show steer*

Getting a bath.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

tortilla soup















playset getting put together, happy kid

-Nick


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Grandbaby*

Our little grandbaby,Hunter.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

1. my son hunter he'll be 2 weeks old monday
2. my cousin and at the bowling alley


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

At UT right now. My daughter is graduating.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> At UT right now. My daughter is graduating.


Congrat's Chicken-Chick!!!:cheers:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Fishing Wed. Didn't take all the pics I should of. Caught my first tripletail, Sweenyite caught a 33" king on a trout rod, and a 30" ish ling. 
Endangered red snapper










Sweenyite










buddy with a shark










Trolling a weedline


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

1. My new off road ride.
2. Me and my hunting buddy
3. My hunting buddy on my new ride
4. My little buddy driving dads powerstroke


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> We dont know. Its had sloppy steering since day one. Its in a 2011 Razor. Wife doesnt take it easy on the bike. Hopefully a newer stronger rack will fix the problem, will be installing it tonight.
> 
> Pfffftttt:headknock


have you ever tried traveling thru this mud on a 2 wheeler?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> At UT right now. My daughter is graduating.


Congrats to Chicken Daughter and u too Dad!! Hook'em


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Come on 3:30!!


 now that is a good combo..............beer and weapons.........***...


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Sirloins and margarita shrimp. Got some shrimp boiling in the house too.


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

I officially have a teenager in the house, Lord help me...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Took a couple of friends out yesterday and hot the North Jetty. The bite was on for the drum at first. Then slowly it cranked up for the Reds and we had to tease them to bite. But bite they did as it was non stop.

Didn't take long to get a limit of 9 from 25 1/2" to right at 28". Landed a lot of them from 28 1/4" up to 34". I hollered at another boat that had tried to potlick us unsuccessfully earlier that he could have our spot as we were headed over to the South Jetty for shark.

So we went over to the South Jetty and pretty much just sight casted on the Blacktips cruising around the boat. Got our limit there and headed in worn out from all the fighting on both sides.

Chris









Erik









Me









The catch


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

One of the icw in front of froggies for warriors weekend. The other is a few fish from yesterday. 
Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

Jamie Lee, you look so good! Most women would give anything to look that when not pregnant! The best to you.


----------

